# est-ce que / inversion sujet-verbe / intonation - façons de poser une question



## Skyline

Bonjour

" _En quelle année est morte Jeanne d'Arc ?_ "

J'ai trouvé cette phrase sur internet, est-ce que cette construction (l'ordre des mots, cas d'inversion) est correcte grammaticalement ?

Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.
Voir également le fil interrogative indirecte - inversion sujet-verbe ?


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Oui, cette phrase est tout-à-fait correcte.

Comme l'est aussi  celle ci:
_En quelle année __Jeanne d'Arc __est-elle morte?_
( ou on retrouve aussi une inversion, cette fois avec le pronom, due au mode interrogatif)


----------



## Fred_C

Je préfère la deuxième :
"En quelle année Jeanne d'Arc est-elle morte".

La première est très courante, mais elle ne me semble pas irréprochable grammaticalement : L'inversion du sujet ne se fait qu'avec un pronom, normalement...


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> La première est très courante, mais elle ne me semble pas irréprochable grammaticalement : L'inversion du sujet ne se fait qu'avec un pronom, normalement...


C'est complètement faux, Fred_C.


----------



## Lezert

Fred_C said:


> L'inversion du sujet ne se fait qu'avec un pronom, normalement...


Qui est Fred_C
Où habite Fred_C?
Quand est né Fred_C?


----------



## Fred_C

Lezert said:


> Qui est Fred_C


Ok, c'est vrai. 



> Où habite Fred_C?
> Quand est né Fred_C?


Pour ces deux exemples, je préfère "Où Fred C habite-t-il" et "Quand Fred est-il né"...


----------



## Lezert

Fred_C said:


> Pour ces deux exemples, je préfère "Où Fred C habite-t-il" et "Quand Fred est-il né"...



Mais je parierais que tu dirais : Où est Patrick? et Quand part le train pour Bruxelles?
Nous avons nos habitudes, mais ce n'est pas pour ça que ces structures sont incorrectes.


----------



## CapnPrep

Et _Qu'en pense Fred_C ?_ Et _Quels sont ses arguments ?_

L'inversion du sujet non pronominal est possible (c.-à-d. correcte) dans la plupart des phrases interrogatives partielles. Dans certains cas elle est même obligatoire.


----------



## Grop

Des phrases comme _En quelle année est morte Jeanne d'Arc ? _ou_ Quand part le train pour Bruxelles ? _me semblent acceptables (je ne serais pas trop surpris de les rencontrer dans Trivial Pursuit*) mais pas naturelles du tout (je ne les produirais pas).Quant  à _Quand Fred_C est né ?_, je trouve ça complètement bizarre.

* Dans le cas de la seconde, j'imagine qu'il faudrait au moins qu'un film/livre soit intitulé _Le Train pour Bruxelles part à Midi_, et je chercherais une réponse dans ce style. _A quel numéro habite l'assassin ?_


----------



## dirizhabli

Bonjour!

J'aimerais savoir si dans la question suivante l'inversion est correctement utilisée: Antoine met-il en doute leur fidélité ?
(Est-ce qu'il faut ajouter "il" après "met" ou non ?)

Et la deuxième question... Quelle est la version plus littéraire : celle-ci ou "Est-ce qu'Antoine...."

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

Antoine met-il en doute leur fidélité 

Quant à la deuxième question, je ne me sens pas assez calé pour y répondre...


----------



## tilt

Dans _Antoine met-il en doute leur fidélité ?,_ on fait ce qu'on appelle une inversion complexe du sujet, tout à fait correcte.
On ne pourrait pas faire une inversion simple, ici : _Met-Antoine en doute leur fidélité ?_ est incorrect.

Une question posée avec inversion du sujet est toujours plus soutenue (et donc littéraire) que son équivalent commençant par _Est-ce que_.


----------



## Corsicum

Antoine mettrait-il en doute leur fidélité ?
Leur fidélité, serait-elle mise en doute par Antoine ?
Serait-elle mise en doute par Antoine leur fidélité ?
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais « musicalement », cette expression passe mieux à l'oreille et semble renforcer l’interrogation …?


----------



## tilt

Bien sûr, le conditionnel renforce l'interrogation. Mais il change le sens de la phrase, aussi, en faisant d'une question pratique (est-il en train de mettre leur fidélité en doute ?), une question hypothétique (serait-il capable de le faire ?).


----------



## ladan shirali

Bonjour;
Je ne sais pas que si je peux toujours utiliser 'QUE' à la place de 'Qu'est-ce que'.Par exemple dans cette phrase dessous:

'Qu'est_ce qu'ils peuvent mettre devant la fenêtre?'( je veux aussi faire l'inversion) - 'Que peuvent-ils mettre devant la fenêtre?'
C'est correct?


----------



## pennak

Oui, c'est correct!


----------



## SC Teacher

J'avais l'impression que l'inversion et "est-ce que" étaient egals, mais un francophone serviable m'a conseillé d'utiliser l'inversion en lieu d' "est-ce que".

En quels cas est-ce que j'utilise "est-ce que"? Dois-je eviter "est-ce que" en général? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

L'inversion est plus soignée, mais _est-ce que_ est tout à fait correct et beaucoup plus courant à l'oral.


----------



## SC Teacher

Merci!

Donc en écrivant ici je dois utiliser l'inversion, mais en parlant il est acceptable d'utiliser "est-ce que"?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est à peu près cela Mademoiselle SC Teacher , _est-ce que_ est toutefois également utilisé dans les écrits courants mais "fait" moins soigné.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demande pourquoi c'est possible d'inverser le verbe et un nom sujet - pas un pronom - ici.

Comment s'appelle ton chien?
Comment s'appellent tes soeurs?

Est-ce c'est pour faire la phrase plus soutenue?  

Merci!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoulllien

On inverse parce que c'est une question. On peut aussi inverser un verbe et un pronom :

Comment s'appelle-t-il ?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Mais aux cours de français aux États-Unis on apprend qu'on ne peut inverser qu'avec un pronom.  On dit que ce n'est pas possible de dire
_Mange François une pomme?_ 

Alors, c'est vrai qu'on ne peut pas le faire, oui?

Et alors, quelle est la différence avec *comment s'appelle*?


----------



## Zoulllien

On ne peut pas inverser le verbe et le nom quand la question ne commence pas par un mot interrogatif :

Mange-t-il une pomme ?
Est-ce que François mange une pomme.

Mais :

Que fait-il ?
Que fait François ?

Les règles sont nombreuses et je serais incapable de toutes les énoncer.


----------



## CapnPrep

On trouvera d'autres exemples pertinents dans les fils suivants :
Sais-tu + question indirecte - inversion sujet-verbe ?
[…]


----------



## janpol

comment ton chien s'appelle-t-il ?
Pourquoi Luc est-il venu ?


----------



## Mnemosyne

Merci, Janpol, je connais cette forme-ci.  Mais l'autre forme, _Comment s'appelle ton chien_, c'est correcte aussi, oui?


----------



## janpol

Parfaitement correct


----------



## Crimson-Sky

salut
Cette phrase est-elle juste ou faut-il inverser ??
Comment je peux le faire ? (à la place de Comment peux-je...)
Merci.


----------



## laetiposa

Comment est ce que je peux faire?

Comment puis-je faire? assez guindé

Comment je peux faire? plutôt à l'oral et familier

Comment peux-je? non!


----------



## beinag

à l´oral : comment est-ce que je peux faire?
Langage soutenu (à l´écrit): Comment puis-je faire?


----------



## Espero Antos

Bonjour,

est-ce que la coexistence de l'expression "est-ce que" et de l'inversion sujet/verbe *dans la même phrase interrogative* est (ou ... est-elle ? ) correcte ?

Voici quelques exemples tirés de la Toile : "est-ce que les poissons abyssaux sont-ils tous des mangeurs d'hommes ?", "est-ce que les tests de grossesse sont-ils 100% fiables ?", "quand est-ce que f rond g et g rond f sont-ils égaux ?" 

Or, pourquoi ajouter l'inversion, quand les phrases ci-dessus sont toutes déjà précédées par "est-ce que", ce qui devrait suffire à s'en passer ? 

Merci d'avance et bien à tous,

vester-semper-vester
E_A


----------



## Marie3933

Non, ce n'est pas correct.
Pour l'interrogation, soit on fait l'inversion, soit on utilise "est-ce que" sans inversion (c'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle le 2ème tour s'emploie davantage à l'oral - à côté d'un 3ème tour fam., avec juste intonation montante - car il évite de faire l'inversion -> plus facile, plus naturel pour un locuteur francophone).


----------



## jessh

Est-ce que je peux dire une phrase comme ça:

*Pourquoi ta mère est-ce qu'elle est fâchée ?*

Pour clarifier que c'est *ta mère* de qui je parle ? Si oui, est-ce que c'est du français standard, ou plutôt le français oral ?

Ou est-ce qu'il est toujours meilleur de dire ‹‹Pourquoi est-ce que ta mère est fâchée ?››

Merci !!


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est du français oral qui est incorrect. En bon français, il faut choisir entre:

l'inversion sujet-verbe → _Pourquoi ta mère est-elle fâchée ?_
la formulation avec _est-ce que_ → _Pourquoi est-ce que ta mère est fâchée ?_
Il ne faut pas mélanger les deux !


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Bonjour tout le monde,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si j'ai bien compris les "complexités" de l"inversion au discours (in)direct avec un mot interrogatif ?


_*1.inversion optionnelle*_ _*au discours indirect*_:

Je me demande où sont passées mes clés
Je me demande où mes clés sont passées

_*2. Inversion obligée avec être au discours indirect:*_

Je me demande où sont les lieux de production.
Je me demande où les lieux de production sont

*3. Inversion complexe ou simple au discours direct:*

Où mes clés sont-elles passées ?
Où sont passées mes clés ?

*4. Inversion simple (obligée) au discours direct avec être:*

Où sont les lieux de production ?
Où les lieux de production sont ?


----------



## arsham

Selon Grevisse, si l'interrogation est directe et si elle ne commence pas par un mot interrogatif, il y a toujours inversion. Si la phrase ne contient pas de pronom et on ajoute un pronom pour faire l'inversion (exemples 3). Avec les mots interrogatifs il y a toujours inversion, par contre quand on formule une interrogation indirecte il n'a pas d'inversion, sauf si la question contient le verbe être! Là, je viens de résumer ce que vous avez déjà dit mais je ne vois pas quel genre d'explication vous cherchez!


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Je cherchais tout simplement une confirmation de ce que je viens de résumer  en d'autres mots: "Est-ce que tout ce que je viens d'écrire ci-dessus est correct ?"


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est correct, si ce n'est qu'au point 4, je ne vois pas pourquoi l'inversion complexe avec _être _ne serait pas possible: "Où les lieux de production sont-ils?", "Combien les invités sont-ils?"

Quand le verbe être est suivi d'un attribut, c'est même au contraire l'inversion simple qui n'est pas possible: "Pourquoi les clients sont-ils mécontents?", "Quand les invités seront-ils là?"


----------



## petitm

Est-ce qu'on peut mettre indifféremment, après n'importe quel adverbe interrogatif, un "est-ce que" pour éviter l'inversion du sujet?
Personnellement la phrase, par exemple, comme "Comment est-ce que vous vous appelez?" me semble un peu "moche" 
À part "où est-ce que" ou "quand est-ce que", je ne crois pas avoir entendu "pourquoi est-ce que", "combien est-ce que", etc, quand j'étais étudiant à Paris. 

Accessoirement je vous demande si on peut ne pas mettre "est-ce que" après l'adverbe, ni faire l'inversion: "Comment vous vous appelez?" La phrase qui se trouve quand même parfois dans les manuels.

Merci d'avance pour vos aides.


----------



## Donaldos

Toutes les possibilités que tu évoques sont acceptables, sans exception.

Bien entendu, comme pour n'importe quelle question, le niveau de langue change selon la construction employée (inversion>_est-ce que_>pas d'inversion).


----------



## franglaiise

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu confuse en ce qui concerne l'inversion sujet-verbe dans les interrogations françaises. J'ai remarqué qu'il y a des mots interrogatifs qui exigent l'inversion lorsque ils sont placés en tête de l'interrogation et d'autres qui sont utilisés aussi bien avec l'inversion que sans elle. Mais je n'arrive pas à en rédiger une liste ou formuler une règle. Voici ce dont je parle :

_Comment vous appelez-vous ?_
_Comment vous vous appelez ?_
(les deux sont possibles)

_Où vas-tu ?_
_Où tu vas ? _(si je ne me trompe pas, cette construction n'est pas possible)

Y a-t-il une règle ou bien une liste de mots interrogatifs pour lesquels l'inversion est facultative ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonsoir,

Eh bien, l'énoncé comporte une erreur : "_Comment vous vous appelez ?_" n'est pas correct !

Au _style direct_, l'inversion du verbe-sujet est obligatoire. Ce n'est qu'avec le _style indirect_ qu'elle disparaît.

"Que dites-vous ?" -> "Je demande ce que vous dites."

La forme interrogative _non inversée_ est assez fréquente dans le langage parlé populaire. Mais elle n'en est pas moins erronée.


----------



## franglaiise

Ah bon, je ne savais pas que c'était incorrect. Merci pour la correction.
Mais on dit quand même _Comment tu t'appelles ?_
Et là, ça devient encore plus compliqué car je ne comprends pas pourquoi, dans ce cas-ci, on peut omettre l'inversion avec _tu_ et pas avec _vous_.


----------



## snarkhunter

franglaiise said:


> Mais on dit quand même _Comment tu t'appelles ?_


Beaucoup le disent, mais c'est toujours incorrect !

_Comment t'appelles-tu ? Comment vous appelez-vous ?_ sont les seules formes correctes (_style direct_), d'un strict point de vue grammatical.


----------



## franglaiise

C'est surprenant car l'une des premières phrases qu'on apprend aux étrangers est justement _Comment tu t'appelles ?_ (vous la trouverez dans tous les manuels de FLE)
Mais même si la phrase est incorrecte, elle est toujours acceptable dans le français parlé, n'est-ce pas ?
Par contre, je n'ai jamais entendu dire _Quand il arrive ? Quel stylo tu veux ?_
Pourquoi l'omission de l'inversion n'est-elle pas acceptable dans certains cas (avec certains mots interrogatifs) ? Si on laisse la grammaticalité de côté, y a-t-il une règle pour ça ou est-ce juste l'utilisation et l'omission de l'inversion par intuition ?


----------



## Tharkun35

franglaiise said:


> Mais même si la phrase est incorrecte, elle est toujours acceptable dans le français parlé, n'est-ce pas ?


Toujours est un mot fort. Tout dépend du contexte et de l'interlocuteur...



franglaiise said:


> Par contre, je n'ai jamais entendu dire _Quand il arrive ? Quel stylo tu veux ?_


C'est vrai. Mais on entendra très fréquemment _Il arrive quand ?_ _Tu veux quel stylo ? _


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> Beaucoup le disent, mais c'est toujours incorrect !
> 
> _Comment t'appelles-tu ? Comment vous appelez-vous ?_ sont les seules formes correctes (_style direct_), d'un strict point de vue grammatical.


N'oublions pas non plus _Comment *est-ce que* tu t'appelles ?_

Quoi qu'il en soit, _Comment tu t'appelles ?_ est pour moi un tour familier, relevant exclusivement de la langue orale, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'il soit incorrect.


----------



## franglaiise

Merci pour les réponses.



Tharkun35 said:


> Toujours est un mot fort.



Ce que je voulais dire par _toujours_ c'est _de toute façon_ […].

Je connais les questions du type _Il arrive quand ?_ En fait, ce sont mes préférées, donc pour ce type de questions, pas de problème. La même chose pour les questions formées avec _est-ce que_. Mais ce qui m'intrigue, c'est pourquoi, quand le mot interrogatif est *en tête *de phrase (et on n'utilise pas _est-ce que_), l'ordre sujet-verbe est acceptable dans certains cas et dans d'autres non.


----------



## hosseinTB

bonjour
autant que je sache, il y a 3 formes pour poser la même question:
1) par* l'intonation *(langue familière) : le mot interrogatif se trouve à la fin de l'interrogation.
     ex: tu t'appelles comment?
           vous allez où?
           ils arrivent quand?
2) par *est-ce que *(langue courante) : le mot interrogatif se trouve en tête de l'interrogation mais avant *est-ce que *.
     ex: comment est-ce que tu t'appelles ?
           où est-ce que vous allez ?
           quand est-ce qu'ils arrivent ?
3) par *l'inversion *(langue soutenue) : le mot interrogatif se trouve en tête de l'interrogation mais sans *est-ce que *.
     ex: comment t'appelles-tu ?
                     où allez-vous  ?
                     quand arrivent-ils  ?

j'espère avoir apporté un peu de précision!


----------



## liamvip

Bonsoir,

J'essaie d'analyser la construction des phrases interrogatives en français, et j'ai trouvé que normalement :
- Avec l'introducteur "est-ce que" nous ne faisons pas l'inversion du sujet : _Est-ce que viens-tu ? _est incorrect, on dirait *Est-ce que tu viens ?
*- Si nous avons un nom au lieu du pronom sujet, cela ne change pas : _Est-ce que vient Marie ?_ est incorrect, on dirait *Est-ce que Marie vient ?

*Donc je voudrais savoir si avec un adverbe interrogatif (tel que _combien, où, comment, quand_) la construction est-elle pareille.
Je dirais que _Quand est-ce que pars-tu ? _ou _Quand est-ce que pars-Julien ?_ ne sont pas corrects.

Cependant, j'ai trouvé deux exemples qui m'ont brouillé toutes mes recherches:
1. Comment est-ce que va ton frère ?
2. Où est-ce va Jim ?

Quelqu'un peut m'aider, svp ? J'ai cherché partout et je n'arrive pas à trouver un solution finale !! 

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_Est-ce que tu viens ?_ 
_Est-ce que Marie vient ?_ 



liamvip said:


> Donc je voudrais savoir si avec un adverbe interrogatif (tel que _combien, où, comment, quand_) la construction est-elle pareille.


 Oui, elle est pareille.

_Quand est-ce que pars-tu ? _et _Quand est-ce que part-Julien ?_ ne sont pas corrects.

1. Comment est-ce que va ton frère ? C'est du langage parlé, ce n'est pas correct. Comment va ton frère ? ou comment est-ce que ton frère va ? sont les formulations correctes. Il est aussi possible d'utiliser une inversion : Comment ton frère va-t-il ?
2. Où est-ce que va Jim ? Même chose, c'est du langage parlé et incorrect, Où va Jim ? et Où est-ce que Jim va ? sont les formes correctes. Une inversion est aussi possible : Où Jim va-t-il ?

Ce langage parlé, bien qu'incorrect, est très courant. Pour information, l'inversion est encore relativement courante à l'oral après les adverbes interrogatifs.

PS : Il vaudrait mieux éviter "solution finale" en français qui est une référence directe à la politique des nazis ; solution définitive serait mieux .


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention. Si l'inversion est impossible avec _est-ce que_ lorsque le sujet est un pronom (_Quand est-ce que pars-tu ?_ ), il est en revanche tout à fait acceptable de la faire avec un sujet non pronominal lorsqu'il y a un adverbe interrogatif et que le verbe est intransitif. Cela dit, cette inversion n'est que facultative.

_Quand est-ce que part Julien ?_  / _Quand est-ce que Julien part ?_ 
_Comment est-ce que va ton frère ?_  / _Comment est-ce que ton frère va ?_ 
_Où est-ce que va Jim ?_  /  _Où est-ce que Jim va ?_


----------



## rikhal

L'Académie considère comme erronée/déconseille l'utilisation de la locution _est-ce que_ avec un pronom, un adverbe ou un adjectif interrogatifs (lien ici).


> Dans les locutions interrogatives. _Est-ce que ? Est-ce qu'il vous a parlé de moi ? _*On évitera d'associer cette locution à l'adverbe, au pronom ou à l'adjectif interrogatif. On doit dire : *_Quand partirez-vous ? _*et non *_Quand est-ce que vous partirez ? À qui dois-je m'adresser ? _*et non *_À qui est-ce que je dois m'adresser ? _


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour rikhal et bienvenue sur les forums ! 



rikhal said:


> L'Académie considère comme erronée/déconseille…


Ne faites pas dire à l'Académie ce qu'elle ne dit pas : elle déconseille en effet ce tour, mais elle ne le considère pas pour autant comme une faute.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne vois aucune raison de vouloir absolument éviter ce tour. Je préfère certes la version plus sobre sans _est-ce que_, mais celle incluant cette locution n'en reste pas moins correcte.


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord, Maître Capello

Dans certains cas, elle me paraît même plus naturelle.


----------



## rikhal

Bonjour,

ces utilisations de la locution _est-ce que_ avec des pronoms/adjectifs/adverbes interrogatifs sonnent lourdes à mes oreilles. Certes plus ou moins lourdes suivant les cas, comme le fait remarquer petitm avec "où est-ce que" et "quand est-ce que" par exemple, mais lourdes tout de même (je trouve).

Tentative d'analyse/explication :
Cela vient probablement du fait que la locution _est-ce que_ sert à rendre de façon indubitable une phrase (ne comportant pas d'inversion) interrogative : à l'oral, _Tu manges une pomme ? _se confond avec une phrase affirmative si l'intonation n'est pas (bien) faite et l'on peut donc utiliser _Est-ce que tu manges une pomme ?_ pour s'assurer d'être bien compris.

Mais, avec un pronom interrogatif, un adjectif interrogatif ou un adverbe *qui n'est qu'adverbe interrogatif* (et exclamatif), utiliser _est-ce que_ est lourd car redondant puisque la marque de l'interrogation est déjà contenue dans le pronom/adjectif/adverbe.

En revanche, avec les adverbes qui ne sont pas qu'adverbes interrogatifs-exclamatifs (comme _quand_ et _où_), la langue orale a peut-être parfois des doutes dans les phrases où il n'y a pas d'inversion et utilise alors _est-ce que. _D'où l'apparence de moindre lourdeur.
Mais cela reste peu élégant (et déconseillé) puisque, normalement, soit l'inversion est présente et l'adverbe en tête de phrase, soit l'inversion est absente et l'adverbe en fin de phrase (_Quand vient-il ?_ et _Il vient quand ?_) : impossible de confondre avec une affirmation (même sans intonation montante dans le second cas).
Bien sûr, si l'interrogation ne porte pas sur l'adverbe, les 3 formes sont correctes : _Vient-il quand on le lui demande ?_, _Est-ce qu'il vient que on lui demande ?_ et _Il vient quand on lui demande ? _<- les phrases ne comportent pas d'adverbe interrogatif.


En résumé :
- avec pronom/adverbe/adjectif interrogatif : inversion > ni inversion ni _est-ce que (_> _est-ce que_), ce dernier cas étant à éviter si l'on suit les recommandations de l'Académie.
[…]


----------



## sono Iran

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas pourquoi est-ce qu'on peut dire: "combien ça coûte?" ou "Comment tu t'appelles?" (sans inversion) mais pas "Où tu habites?"! Merci de m'expliquer.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, c'est possible de dire _Où tu habites ?_, mais c'est familier, encore que dans ce cas-là on dira plutôt _Tu habites où ?_


----------



## Startinov

Bonsoir,

Quelle est la différence entre ces deux phrases :


"Quatre points seulement pour notre équipe ! Comment *est-ce* possible ? "

"Quatre points seulement pour notre équipe !  Comment *est-ce que *c'est possible ? "


----------



## Gravos

Pas de différence fondamentale, la deuxième est légèrement plus informelle et plus orale que la première.

Personnellement j'utiliserais "Comment *est-ce* possible ?" uniquement à l'écrit.


----------



## Pipeck

Salut !

On utilise toujours « *Est-ce que* » en France ou au Canada ?

Merci en avance.


----------



## Yendred

En France : oui, c'est une tournure très commune. C'est la façon la plus naturelle de poser une question.


----------



## mfmfm

Bonjour. Je ne suis pas locuteur natif du français, mais je me demandais si « Où est-ce que va Jim » est comparable à « C’est ce que fait Jim ». J’ai deux raisons pour cela:

Premièrement, il y a à la fois « ce que » qui précède « va/fait Jim », et c’est « ce que » qui rend possible l’inversion.

Deuxièmement, à ma connaissance, l’utilisation du pronom n’est pas possible dans ces deux patrons:
« Où est-ce que va-t-il» 
« C’est ce que fait-il »    

Vu ces deux points systématiques, je propose ma hypothèse.

Je crois que il y a une emphase sur « Jim » dans « C’est ce que fait Jim » en raison de l’inversion. Je me demandais donc si la même emphase existe dans « Où est-ce que va Jim ». Merci à tous.


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a effectivement des ressemblances de structure entre les deux tournures.
Mais il n'y a aucune emphase dans "Où est-ce que va Jim ?", simplement une utilisation commune de la formule d'interrogation "est-ce que" au lieu des tours directs, de moins en moins utilisés, "Où  va Jim ?" ou "Où Jim va-t-il  ?"


----------



## Kyle1993

Bonjour, tout le monde!
Y a-t-il différence entre "Comment est-ce que tu vas faire ?" et "Comment tu va faire? " ? 
Merci pour votre explication !


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,
Non, pas de différence pour le sens.

A noter que :

Il y a une faute d'accord, c'est "comment tu va*s* faire?"
L'expression interrogative correcte est "comment vas-tu faire?". "Comment tu vas faire" est très utilisée mais ça n'est pas la forme grammaticalement correcte. Mais personnellement, je dois avouer que je fais rarement l'inversion du sujet et du verbe, en général je dis "comment tu vas faire?".


----------



## Kyle1993

Merci pour votre correction et explication, Michelvar !

Mais il y a différence entre les deux phrases "comment est-ce que tu vas faire ?" et "comment vas-tu faire ?" ?


----------



## DEHER

C'est juste une question de niveau de langue. La première est plus familière, la seconde est plus officielle.


----------



## Locape

Je dirais que 'comment tu vas faire ?' est du langage familier, 'comment est-ce que tu vas faire ?' est du langage courant, et 'comment vas-tu faire ?' est du langage soutenu, plus utilisé à l'écrit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sans oublier _Tu vas faire comment ?_ qui est aussi familier.


----------



## Mew Suen

Bonjour à tous. (Je ne suis pas locuteur natif du français.)
Ma question, c'est que, pour le mot interrogatif COMMENT (ou bien COMBIEN), peut-on supprimer "est-ce que" tandis qu'on utilise encore la forme affirmative ?

par exemple,
Comment tu fais une tarte aux pommes ?
Comment est-ce que tu fais une tarte aux pommes ?
- Comment tu la trouves ?  - Très jolie !
- Comment est-ce que tu la trouves ?  - Très jolie !

Est-ce que tout ça marche ? (Parce que je me rends compte qu'on dit " Comment ça va ?"" Comment tu vas ?", mais j'ai entendu dire qu'il faut utiliser "est-ce que" pour la forme affirmative... )


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est possible de dire _Comment tu la trouves ?_ (donc sans _est-ce que_), mais cela ne se dit qu'à l'oral dans la langue familière.


----------



## ChocolatHada

Salut!

J'essaie de comprendre comment utiliser "est-ce que" avec un sujet non pronominal, dans une question ouverte. Par exemple:

_Où est-ce que partent vos parents?_ (A)
ou
_Où est-ce que vos parents partent?_ (B)

_Combien est-ce que coûte l'entrée ? _(A)
ou
_Combien est-ce que l'entrée coûte?_ (B)

_En quelle année est-ce qu'est morte Jeanne d'Arc?_ (A)
ou
_En quelle année est-ce que Jeanne d'Arc est morte?_ (B)

Je pense que la phrase correcte c'est (A) parce que on peut dire aussi "_Où partent vos parents?_", mais je pensais qu'après "_est-ce que_" l'ordre de mots devait être toujours "sujet-verbe", parce qu'on sait qu'il ne faut pas mélanger la question avec "_est-ce que_" et la question avec l'inversion (mais: "_Où partent vos parents?_" n'est pas une vraie inversion, n'est-ce pas?).


----------



## Maître Capello

Si le verbe est _être_, on évitera _est-ce que_, car c'est un peu redondant de dire _est-ce qu'est_ et il est tellement plus simple de dire simplement _est_. Quoi qu'il en soit, l'inversion sujet-verbe serait dans ce cas très curieuse avec _est-ce que_ :

_En quelle année est-ce qu'est morte Jeanne d'Arc ?_ (A) 
_En quelle année est-ce que Jeanne d'Arc est morte ?_ (B) ()
_En quelle année est morte Jeanne d'Arc ?_ (C) 

Pour les autres verbes, les deux constructions sont possibles :

_Où est-ce que partent vos parents ?_ (A) 
_Où est-ce que vos parents partent ?_ (B) 

_Combien est-ce que coûte l'entrée ? _(A) 
_Combien est-ce que l'entrée coûte ?_ (B)


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci, c'est très claire.
Et comme tu ajoutes l'option C, je voudrais vérifier:

_En quelle année est morte Jeanne d'Arc?_    correct
_Où partent vos parents?  _                         correct
_Combien coûte l'entrée?     _                      correct

_En quelle année Jeanne d'Arc est morte?_    incorrect
_Où vos parents partent?_                           incorrect
_Combien l'entrée coûte?_                           incorrect

C'est comme ça?
(Quand je dis "correct" et "incorrect", je pense à ce que les francophones disent vraiment; pas aux conseils des Académies, s'il sont ignorés par les francophones... parce que je veux parler comme une francophone).


----------



## Maître Capello

Non. En fait, si on supprime _est-ce que_, on peut faire l'inversion sujet-verbe ou non. En résumé :

_En quelle année *est-ce qu'*est morte Jeanne d'Arc ?_ (A) 
_En quelle année *est-ce que* Jeanne d'Arc est morte ?_ (B) ()
_En quelle année est morte Jeanne d'Arc ?_ (C) 
_En quelle année Jeanne d'Arc est morte ?_ (D)  (un peu plus familier, seulement à l'oral)
_En quelle année Jeanne d'Arc est*-elle* morte ?_ (E)  (soutenu)
_Jeanne d'Arc est morte en quelle année ?_ (F)  (familier, mais très courant à l'oral)

_Où *est-ce que* partent vos parents ?_ (A) 
_Où *est-ce que* vos parents partent ?_ (B) 
_Où partent vos parents ?_ (C) 
_Où vos parents partent ?_ (D) () (familier, seulement à l'oral)
_Où vos parents partent*-ils* ?_ (E)  (soutenu)
_Vos parents partent où ?_ (F)  (familier, mais très courant à l'oral)

_Combien *est-ce que* coûte l'entrée ? _(A) 
_Combien *est-ce que* l'entrée coûte ?_ (B) 
_Combien coûte l'entrée ?_ (C) 
_Combien l'entrée coûte ?_ (D) () (familier, seulement à l'oral)
_Combien l'entrée coûte*-t-elle* ?_ (E)  (soutenu)
_L'entrée coûte combien ?_ (F)  (familier, mais très courant à l'oral)


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci mille fois!!! Ça devrait être dans tous les livres de FLE!!! 
C'est vraiment difficile, et surtout, parce que parfois je vois de différentes opinions parmi les natifs. Par exemple, je viens de voir une vidéo où les célèbres Pierre et Noemi disent (Les Questions en Français   8'12''):

_– On ne peut pas dire : "Quand les enfants vont déjeuner?"?
– Non, parce qu’il faut faire une inversion._

Mais maintenant je pense qu'une chose c'est "on ne peut pas dire" et une autre chose "on ne dit pas". Alors, peut-être, ça serait plus claire de dire "Selon les Académies, on ne devrait pas dire "Quand les enfants vont déjeuner?" mais on le dit quand-même"...

Excusez-moi, mais j'ajoute une question très semblable, avec un verbe transitif, par exemple 'faire':

Comment est-ce que fait Marie le gâteau au chocolat? (A)
Comment est-ce que fait le gâteau au chocolat Marie? (A')
Comment est-ce que Marie fait le gâteau au chocolat? (B)
Comment fait Marie le gâteau au chocolat? (C)
Comment fait le gâteau au chocolat Marie? (C')
Comment Marie fait le gâteau au chocolat? (D)
Comment Marie fait-elle le gâteau au chocolat? (E)
Marie fait le gâteau au chocolat comment? (F)

Vous pourriez m'indiquer quelles sont les formulations correctes?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Comment *est-ce que* fait Marie le gâteau au chocolat ?_ (A) 
_Comment *est-ce que* fait le gâteau au chocolat Marie ?_ (A') 
_Comment *est-ce que* Marie fait le gâteau au chocolat ?_ (B)  (standard & courant) *
_Comment fait Marie le gâteau au chocolat ?_ (C) 
_Comment fait le gâteau au chocolat Marie ?_ (C') 
_Comment Marie fait le gâteau au chocolat ?_ (D)  (familier)
_Comment Marie fait*-elle* le gâteau au chocolat ?_ (E)  (soutenu)
_Marie fait le gâteau au chocolat comment ?_ (F)  (assez courant mais familier)
_Marie fait comment le gâteau au chocolat ?_ (F')  (courant mais familier)
_Marie*, elle* fait le gâteau au chocolat comment ?_ (G)  (assez courant mais familier)
_Marie*, elle* fait comment le gâteau au chocolat ?_ (G')  (courant mais familier)

* Remarque : si vous voulez utiliser _est-ce que_, vous ne ferez jamais d'erreur si vous ne faites pas d'inversion.


----------



## nieblo

Maître Capello said:


> _Marie*, elle* fait comment le gâteau au chocolat ?_ (G')  (courant mais familier)


J'entends encore plus souvent, dans le registre familier, la reprise du pronom COD, et la position de _Marie _est variable :
_Marie*, elle* *le *fait comment, le gâteau au chocolat ?_
*Elle*_ *le *fait comment, Marie, le gâteau au chocolat ?_
*Elle*_ *le *fait comment le gâteau au chocolat, Marie ?_


----------



## Locape

ChocolatHada said:


> Par exemple, je viens de voir une vidéo où les célèbres Pierre et Noemi disent (Les Questions en Français   8'12''):
> _– On ne peut pas dire : "Quand les enfants vont déjeuner?"?
> – Non, parce qu’il faut faire une inversion._


'Quand les enfants vont déjeuner ?' n'est pas très naturel, à mon avis parce qu'on pourrait confondre l'adverbe interrogatif (quand... ?) avec la conjonction (quand... = lorsque). À l'oral, on dira plutôt 'Les enfants vont déjeuner quand ?' ou 'Quand est-ce que les enfants vont déjeuner ?'.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, ou la formule canonique : _Quand les enfants vont-ils déjeuner ?_


----------



## FrStudent10

Bonjour, est-ce que ces deux manière de poser les questions sont identiques ou bien l'une est correcte et l'autre fausse ?
_Quand est-ce qu’on utilise....?
Quand on utilise....?
Merci._


----------



## nieblo

_Quand est-ce qu’on utilise....? _(langage familier, mais habituel)
_Quand on utilise....?  _(ou du moins langage très relâché) >>> Quand utilise-t-on ?  (langage soutenu)


----------



## Sara26

Bonjour, 

Est-ce que c'est possible de faire l'inversion avec "qu'est-ce que"?
Par exemple "Qu'est-ce qu'avez-vous acheté comme cadeau?"

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

... Non : il faut choisir !

Soit c'est _"Qu'est-ce que vous avez acheté ?"_ (pas d'inversion dans ce cas)

Soit c'est _"Qu'avez-vous acheté ?"_ (inversion)


----------



## Sara26

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## Baterno

Bonjour, 

Tout d'abord, je suis ravi de faire parti de ce forum. 😄

J'ai des doutes autour de la formulation des questions et du changement qui semble avoir lieu à l'oral à plusieurs reprises :

_* 
1. A quoi tu penses ? *_

Ne serait-ce plus correct, _puriste_, de dire ?: 

_A quoi est-ce que tu penses ?
Tu penses à quoi ? _

Également, pour cette question-ci :

_*2. Pourquoi ce tournoi est si important ?*_

Ne serait-ce plus correct de dire:_ 

Pourquoi ce tournoi est-il si important ?_

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jekoh

_Tu penses à quoi ?_ n'est pas plus « puriste », ou soutenu, que _À quoi tu penses ?_
La version soutenue, qui s'utilise peu à l'oral (ou même à l'écrit en dehors de contextes plus ou moins formels), est _À quoi penses-tu ?_

Les quatre versions sont correctes, aucune ne l'est plus que les autres.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

jekoh said:


> Les quatre versions sont correctes, aucune ne l'est plus que les autres.


Objection, tout est mélangé, le correct et le fautif :

- « À quoi tu penses ? / Tu penses à quoi ? » sont tous les deux fautifs pour la grammaire, du fait que l'interrogation directe demande l'inversion du sujet => « À quoi penses-tu ? / À quoi est-ce que tu penses ? » sont les seules formes correctes. Les deux premières relèvent du familier et sont à réserver l'oral.

- De la même manière et pour les mêmes raisons, « Pourquoi ce tournoi est si important ? » est fautif, la forme grammaticalement correcte étant  « Pourquoi ce tournoi est-il si important ? » tel que le propose Baterno.


----------



## jekoh

Ce n'est pas aider les apprenants étrangers que de leur faire croire que la question sans inversion serait « incorrecte ». À l'oral, ces tournures sont utilisées par tous les locuteurs natifs, tout le temps (avec une troisième tournure, celle en _est-ce que_). Elles sont donc grammaticalement correctes _ipso facto_. La différence relève uniquement du registre de langue, comme l'expliquent tous les sites de FLE.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je trouve au contraire que c'est les aider que de leur dire qu'ils risquent de se voir compter une faute à l'écrit s'ils emploient des tours familiers qui ne sont tolérables qu'à l'oral comme l'a bien suggéré Piotr :


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Les deux premières relèvent du familier et sont à réserver l'oral.


----------



## jekoh

Ces tours se trouvent à l'écrit dans tous les cours de français... La distinction n'est pas du tout entre écrit et oral mais entre registres.


----------



## Bezoard

Disons que cette distinction entre écrit et oral existait bien jusqu'à une époque récente, mais la littérature (ou du moins ce qui s'imprime) se contente de copier l'oral aujourd'hui, donc évidemment la distinction ne semble plus aussi pertinente. On peut voir l'explosion récente  de "à quoi tu penses" par rapport à "à quoi penses tu" :



Les chiffres anciens de "à quoi tu penses" étaient bien sûr et sont encore un peu gonflés par le tour non interrogatif (ce à quoi te penses, etc.)


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Ces tours se trouvent à l'écrit dans tous les cours de français...


Loin de là !


----------



## Yendred

Bezoard said:


> la littérature (ou du moins ce qui s'imprime) se contente de copier l'oral aujourd'hui


Oui 👍 Ce sont des tournures qu'on trouve naturellement dans la transcription à l'écrit de dialogues oraux, et à ce titre elles doivent être enseignées, car les apprenants les rencontreront fréquemment.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord. Ce n'est toutefois pas pour autant qu'il faut laisser entendre aux apprenants du français qu'elles sont acceptables à l'écrit (hors dialogues).


----------



## jekoh

Tous les registres se retrouvent à l'écrit, donc ces tournures sont parfaitement acceptables à l'écrit en dehors de contextes formels. Non seulement les apprenants les rencontreront fréquemment mais ils doivent savoir les utiliser eux-mêmes pour pouvoir s'exprimer dans le registre attendu.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

jekoh said:


> Ce n'est pas aider les apprenants étrangers que de leur faire croire que la question sans inversion serait « incorrecte ». À l'oral, ces tournures sont utilisées par tous les locuteurs natifs [...]. Elles sont donc grammaticalement correctes _ipso facto_.


Il est exact que les apprenants FLE sont friands d'expressions familières ou d'argot : c'est ce qui leur permet de ne pas (trop) détoner dans le milieu francophone où ils se trouvent.

Mais il serait faux de croire (et de leur faire croire) que c'est ainsi qu'ils vont apprendre un français grammatical, celui qui leur sera demandé aux examens, concours, traductions... Pour *ce* français – le français standard – il est nécessaire de connaître les règles et de les maîtriser pour pouvoir – ensuite – s'en affranchir, comme le ferait un natif.
En effet, tous les apprenants FLE ne sont pas dans la même situation : certains vivent en France, en immersion (étudiants ou salariés), mais beaucoup sont dans leur pays d'origine et n'ont que les règles et la grammaire pour les guider. 
C'est pour cela que nous leur devons la rigueur : est-ce que, sous prétexte que 50 % des natifs (pifométrie personnelle) ne maîtrisent pas l'accord du participe passé, nous pouvons dire aux FLE « tu écris comme tu veux, de toute façon les natifs ne feront pas mieux que toi, et à l'oral on n'entend pas la différence » ?

Il ne faut pas confondre _transmettre le français familier_ et _prétendre qu'il est grammaticalement correct._
Ainsi tu te trompes, Jekoh, quand tu écris : « À l'oral, ces tournures sont utilisées par tous les locuteurs natifs [...]. Elles sont donc grammaticalement correctes _ipso facto_.»
* Ces tournures ne sont pas correctes, mais elles sont idiomatiques.* C'est très différent.


----------



## jekoh

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> *Ces tournures ne sont pas correctes,*


Tu peux l'écrire en gras, ça restera faux.

Tous les sites de FLE enseignent cette tournure, et aucun ne la signale comme « incorrecte ».


----------

